# Support group in Manchester, UK?



## dejaentendu (Oct 28, 2011)

Are there any support groups in the Manchester area? preferably in South Manchester and one that is either a free/low cost support group. My funds are tight at the moment and I ideally don't want to pay.

I was half considering setting one up regardless, but I'm terrible at organising things, which occasionally is good, but usually it's bad! haha.


----------

